# ISO new ideas for leftover cooked chicken



## Constance (May 19, 2006)

Kim grilled some bone-in chcken breasts last night, and they were delicious. Now I have leftover cooked chicken to be creative with, and I wonder if anyone has some new ideas, aside from pot pie or chicken salad.


----------



## Andy M. (May 19, 2006)

Quesadillas!

Get some tortillas and add cheese, guacamole, jalapenos, chopped scallions, taco sauce, chicken and whatever else you want and heat them.

I use a non-stick skillet. Heat it up, butter the pan and lay in the constructed quesadilla. Cook until the tortilla is browned and the cheese starts to melt. Then flip it using an appropriate sized plate and do the other side.


----------



## vyapti (May 19, 2006)

how about chicken noodle soup?


----------



## sattie (May 19, 2006)

I tear the left over chicken into pieces and make chicken salad sandwhiches.  Really tasty.  Add mayo, some dijon mustard, a bit of pepper and onion and wha la!


----------



## buckytom (May 19, 2006)

the first thing i thought was cacciatore. i like cacciatore with both brown meat and white, and i've even used leftover turkey, but split breasts will work. the smoke from the grill will be a nice added touch, too.

in a deep skillet, brown some onions, garlic, and sweat mushrooms in evoo, add skinned/crushed tomatoes, oregano, basil, thyme, and just a pinch of rosemary (optional cuppa red wine). simmer on med and stir for a few minutes to help evaporate some of the excess liquid, then put the chicken in the sauce, cover and simmer on low until the chicken begins to fall off the bone. carefully remove chicken and discard bones. uncover sauce, add chicken meat back in and reduce to desired thickness. serve with pasta and a good amount of grated romano on the chicken.


----------



## Piccolina (May 19, 2006)

One of my absolute favourite things to do with leftover chicken (or turkey) is to toss it in a pan with loads of honey garlic sauce (homemade or store bought) and sautee it for a while. To that I often add thin slices of onion (or green onion), carrots and something green like snap peas. Serve it over your favourite Asian noodles and enjoy


----------



## jkath (May 19, 2006)

one of my "tried and true and then some" recipes:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/chicken-pie-5913.html?highlight=chicken


----------



## Corinne (May 19, 2006)

Here's a real easy one:

Herbed Chicken & Rice

1	package	 Rice-A-Roni Herb & Butter 
4	tablespoons	butter 
2	cups chicken cooked & sliced
2 3/4	cups water 
2	tablespoons	butter 
1/2	cup	onion chopped
1/2	cup	sour cream 
1 1/2	cups mushrooms sliced
1/4	cup	milk 

Instructions: Brown rice-macaroni mixture in 4 Tbsp butter. Add chicken & continue browning; stirring frequently.

Add water. Bring to boil, cover, reduce heat, & simmer 20 minutes.

Meanwhile, saute onions & mushrooms in 2 Tbsp butter. Stir in sour cream, milk & contents of flavor packet. Combine with rice & macaroni mixture.


----------



## sattie (May 19, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> I tear the left over chicken into pieces and make chicken salad sandwhiches. Really tasty. Add mayo, some dijon mustard, a bit of pepper and onion and wha la!


 
I just saw the chicken salad part... sorry about that!  I should read the entire post next time... thought I was being witty!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (May 20, 2006)

Combine a can of cream of mushroom soup and 1 cup sour cream.  Add about 2 to 3 cups of leftover chicken.  Add about 2 cups frozen peas and/or carrots.  Top wiht crushed Ritz crackers.  Bake at 350* until heated through.


----------



## amber (May 20, 2006)

I like to make a shepards pie with leftover chicken.


----------



## Constance (May 20, 2006)

Thank all of you for the great ideas. 
I didn't have the fixings for the quesadillas, I already had chicken noodle soup in the freezer, and we'd just had pasta for 3 meals in a row. 
That's about where we were when I had to go ahead and fix supper. 
I found a recipe in my files for Paula Deen's Hot Chicken Salad, so I thought I'd try that. 
My husband turned his nose up at the sliced almonds and chopped celery it called for, so I thought I'd use pimentoes and water chestnuts instead. But the can of water chestnuts I had was pretty old, and when I opened it it smelled and looked funny, so I threw it away and opted for a can of chopped black olives. 
The recipe called for 8 oz of grated cheddar, and I found a package of mild cheddar in the back of the meat drawer that I'd had for well over a year. It hadn't been opened, so there was only a little white mold along the rind, which I peeled off. It tasted just fine, except that I think it tasted sharper due to it being older. 
The mixture was bound together with mayo (I used my Miracle Whip Lite), topped with crushed potato chips, and put in the oven to bake.

It was very good, although I got a little heavy with the olives. It was a  bit rich to be a casserole, I thought, but it worked great for a sandwich filling. Kim forgot to thaw the French bread I wanted to serve it with, so we buttered and toasted some hot dog buns, which worked just fine. 

I think a good way to do this next time, would be to hollow out French Bread, fill it with the mixture, and bake in the oven the way I do Bunwiches and Pizza Bread.


----------



## mish (May 20, 2006)

This one is not at all like a 'pot' pie.

Chicken Salad Pie

1 refrigerated pie crust, softened
2 cups cubed cooked chicken
2 cups chopped celery
2 cups frozen broccoli florets
1/2 cup chopped pecans
1 tablespoon dried minced onion
1/2 teaspoon dried tarragon leaves
1 1/2 cups mayonnaise
3 tablespoons dry white wine
1 1/2 teaspoons lemon juice
1/4 cup grated fresh Parmesan cheese

pecan halves
grape clusters

Heat oven to 425°F. Place pie crust in 9-inch pan as directed on box for One-crust Filled Pie; do not prick crust. Bake 8 minutes. Remove partially baked crust from oven; reduce oven temperature to 400°F.

Mix all remaining pie ingredients except cheese. Spoon mixture into crust. Sprinkle with cheese. Return to oven & bake at 400°F for 30 minutes or until golden brown. Arrange pecan halves in center of pie. Cool 5 minutes. 

Garnish each serving with a sprinkle of coarsely chopped pecans and extra Parmesan cheese. Add a cluster of red and green grape clusters alongside.

**************

Chinese Chicken Pasta Salad

2 cups uncooked spiral pasta
2 cups cooked, cubed chicken
1-1/2 cups fresh or frozen snow peas, thawed
1/2 cup chopped sweet red pepper
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1/4 cup thinly sliced green onions
1/4 cup diced celery
1 can (8 ounces) sliced water chestnuts, drained
1 jar (2 ounces) diced pimientos, drained
1 cup mayonnaise 
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon sugar
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon hot pepper sauce
1 cup salted cashew halves, divided

Cook pasta, drain and rinse in cold water. Place in a large bowl; add the chicken and vegetables.

Combine mayonnaise, soy sauce, sugar, ginger and hot pepper sauce. Stir in 1/2 cup cashews. Pour over pasta mixture and toss to coat. Cover and refrigerate at least 1 hour before serving. Sprinkle with remaining cashews. 4-6 servings.

***********

Chicken Tetrazzini

4 tablespoons butter or margarine, divided
1 cup sliced white mushrooms
4 cups cubed cooked chicken
1/2 cup thawed frozen peas
3 tablespoons dry sherry or chicken broth
1/2 pound spaghetti
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 cup chicken broth
1/2 cup heavy cream
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Melt 2 tablespoons of butter over medium-high heat in skillet. Add mushrooms; saute, stirring, until tender, about 7 minutes. Stir in chicken, peas, and sherry. Remove from heat; set aside. Cook spaghetti. Drain thoroughly and set aside. 

Preheat oven to 375F. In a small saucepan, melt remaining butter over medium-high heat. Add flour; cook, stirring, until smooth and golden, about 2 minutes. Add broth; cook, stirring, until sauce thickens, 4 to 5 minutes. Stir in cream, salt and nutmeg. 

Transfer cooked spaghetti and chicken mixture to a 13- x 9-inch baking dish. Pour sauce over top and mix well. Sprinkle with Parmesan; bake until cheese is lightly golden, about 20 minutes.


----------



## Robo410 (May 21, 2006)

creamed chix on toast (or biscuits or baked potatoes!) use cream of something soup or make a bechamel and flavor with chix broth or base...add peas corn pimento whatever you got. diced celery onion shallot green onion chives...whatever dash worcestershire and or hot sauce. pretty tasty stuff esecially with grilled chix shredded or sliced into the gravy.


----------



## Constance (May 23, 2006)

Beautiful recipes, Mish. I particularly like the sound of the Chinese Chicken Pasta Salad. Tetrazzini is an old favorite here. 

Robo, I love creamed anything over toast or biscuits. 

The dog ended up getting the rest of my "creation". Can't have success every time, I guess. I've sure got a lot of great new recipes to try now, though. 

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## abjcooking (May 23, 2006)

Saute chopped green pepper and onion in some butter then add 1 can cream of mushroom soup and 1/2 cup milk.  Stir in chicken and pimento and heat through.  Cook patty shells in oven remove top and fill with mixture or serve over rice.

Cook pasta.  Drain the water over some frozen peas to thaw.  In a skillet add some olive oil, chopped garlic and stir in fresh spinach leaves.  Cook until wilted.  Stir in some alfredo sauce and milk to thin then add your chicken.  Mix with pasta and add cherry or grape tomatoes and peas.


----------



## kimbaby (May 23, 2006)

baater em up fry em and enjoy some chicken strips...
serve with your favoritte sauce or gravy


----------



## IcyMist (May 24, 2006)

I have a recipe for Chicken Waldorf Salad that sounds yummy but haven't had a chance to try it yet. Here is a link.  Just search for Chicken Waldorf Salad 

http://eatchicken.com


----------

